# Tank defence against melta marines in a drop pod from turn one



## Jonny B (Aug 22, 2013)

Feel free to help if you can please. 

I recently experienced a thumping from white scar bikes. I am a novice so can live with that. What bothers me is that his drop pods came in turn one, right next to my 2 vindicators, out popped 5 Marines from each and their combi meltas blew up both tanks. 

My question is, how can I avoid this?

I've thought since and maybe reserve each tank is the obvious choice and had I gone first, I would've at least used them once. But are there any other tricks I'm missing?

I play Chaos but only really for fun. 

Cheers, Jon.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep, there's a pretty basic defence called "Bubblewrapping" your important units so that they are less vulnerable to this kind of tactic. In the example below, a tactical Squad and a Scout Squad are protecting two Vindicators by preventing any enemy infantry model moving within 6" of the Tanks, and therefore keeping Drop Pods etc from entering within half range.

There is potentially a space behind the Vindicators for a Pod to land, but it's extremely risky because even a slight scatter towards a table edge will cause a mishap - a chance most players are unwilling to take.


----------



## Jonny B (Aug 22, 2013)

Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Jonny B (Aug 22, 2013)

Gotcha that makes perfect sense. Thanks for that. Now to take on those pesky bikes and drop pods again sometime.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

If the bikes are giving you serious trouble then you can also run Huron as your Warlord, allowing you to infiltrate units to block decent Scout paths - a couple of Cultist units are cheap, and can keep the bikes away from the rest of your army (depending on terrain) until you've dealt with the Drop Pod(s).

Also, Heldrakes ruin White Scars all day long... or any kind of Marine, actually.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

What Sethis suggested in terms of 'bubble wrap' works best. I'm the guy DSing meltas in T1 on my opponent's Vindicator every game, so he buries it. It could mean cover saves for us both, but it's the best option for defense.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Considering what you've said your tanks must have been bunched up real close for those Combi-Melta's to get them. I usually keep my vehicles seperate by 12inches unless I'm playing a "Wall" tactic. Might work for your Vindicators.

Another idea is to stagger them, and by this I mean place on in front and one behind and to the Right/Left. This gives the enemy little chance to zone in on a group and forces them to split forces IOT counter the threat. That or take Extra Armor


----------



## Jonny B (Aug 22, 2013)

Cheers for all the tips. Just proves I have a lot to learn when playing 40k. 

My tanks were set up pretty similar to the picture above (in a corner and close together) This was the furthest away from the scouting bikes possible, however, I was not aware of the drop pod capabilities. When they dropped in I was gutted as they completely blocked my los, then they got blasted to smithereens!


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

Just to make sure everything your opponent is doing is legitimate... only half of his drop pods can come in on turn 1.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

*Half rounding up.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

When drop pods arrive, they count as having moved at Cruising Speed. That being said, models that disembark are only allowed to Snap-Fire, and thus should only be able to hit your units on a 6.

Unless this was FAQ'd, I'm pretty sure that he shouldn't be accurately hitting anything after arriving via drop pod.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

DestroyerHive said:


> When drop pods arrive, they count as having moved at Cruising Speed. That being said, models that disembark are only allowed to Snap-Fire, and thus should only be able to hit your units on a 6.


Not true.

Units disembarking from transports can shoot normally, as per BRB pg. 79 'Disembarking Restrictions'. Nothing in the Deep Strike USR (pg. 36) entry contradicts that, it merely mentions that vehicles count as moving at cruising speed and they (the vehicles) may have restrictions for firing placed on them as per pg. 71. A quick jaunt to pg. 71 reveals a set of rules regarding vehicles only firing Snap Shots if moving at Cruising Speed, and still says nothing about occupants.

Unless you have something that specifically says 'units disembarking transports that arrived from deep strike that turn can only fire snap shots', I'll be firing at full Ballistic Skill.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Also ref your line of sight, you can see through drop pods so although the enemy may get a cover save your los shouldn't be blocked at all


----------

